# Haswing Protruar 2HP



## Peter the Pan (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit dem Haswing Protruar?

Laut technischen Daten stimmt es ja schonmal nicht, dass sie mit 2 PS werben.
Mit einer maximalen Leistung von 1120W
da 1 PS ~ 0,735 kW sind komme ich auf eine Leistung von gerade mal 1,52 PS (sehr großzügig gerundet)

Nunja hauptsächlich würde mich interessieren, was der Motor wirklich so in der Lage ist zu schaffen und ob vielleicht vergleichbar mit einem Torqeedo wäre. 


Ich möchte mir nämlich für nächstes Jahr einen neuen Motor zu legen. Ich habe ein kleines 4.50m Kajütboot aus GFK.
Dato fahre ich einen Mercury Thruster T45 24V bin aber sehr langsam unterwegs. Der ist nun mittlerweile aber auch 20 Jahre alt.

Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand Alternativvorschläge in Sachen Motor. (Verbrenner sind bei uns leider nicht erlaubt)

mfg #h


----------

